# camshaft & exhaust



## Tin Indian (Sep 6, 2013)

i have an older camshaft in my car. i bought it in the mid-80's from h-o racing in california. i have the basic specs on it. .465/.469 lift 301/313 adv. duration. duration @ .050 is 231/242.
i've found specs online for the h-o cam hc-02D. but it is slightly different.
does anyone have specs for the early hc-02.
what i want to do is find out what the overlap and lobe separation angle is.
i'm thinking of putting ram air exhaust manifolds on my engine and i've heard that they don't really like tight LSA. the engine is a 455 w/cast #16 heads on it, and h-o racing dish pistons. i have an old set of hedman hedders on it which are ok, but not a great fit.
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gto455pr (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Tim, i have the same problem that you have regarding the cam. I have an HC02A and do not have the specs. The you had any luck finding your specs??? If so can you please help me finding the spec for mine, thanks !!


----------

